# Where to place my drop trap?



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

I have just purchased a wonderful pigeon trap which won't allow the neighbourhood cats in but am wondering where I would place it? noticed some people have them above the door and figured this may allow them to find their way in? but then again I am rather tall and worried about rendering myself unconscious lol pls look @ the clip think it's a marvellous idea 
http://www.abc.net.au/tv/newinventors/txt/s2217824.htm


----------

